# French Fries - What do you dip 'em in or top 'em with?



## SoVerySoft (Jan 12, 2007)

View attachment Ode_to_Cheese_Fries_by_scrapedknee.jpg​
I've noticed we love to dip and dunk and smother our french fries. Just today I saw posts from tooz and ScreamingChicken with some weird fry dipping ideas.

I'll let them post themselves.

For me? It's all about CHEESE SAUCE. Not melted cheese on top of the fries, cheese sauce - for dipping. Or if they pour that over, it's ok. 

And you?


----------



## Tooz (Jan 12, 2007)

If it's not ketchup, it's honey or a frosty from Wendy's.


----------



## PhillyFA (Jan 12, 2007)

I like ketchup on mine, cheese too. I love dipping them in chocolate milkshakes. I also love crab fries, which are fries with old bay seasoning on them. They're awesome with cheese. Oh, and I like my fries with black pepper on them as well as salt.


----------



## PhillyFA (Jan 12, 2007)

a frosty from Wendy's.[/QUOTE]

The Wendy's frosty is the best for dipping, but I have also dipped in a McDonald's or Burger King shake too.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 12, 2007)

Chocolate on potato is delicious. An upperscale chocolatier here makes chocolate covered potato chips.


----------



## swordchick (Jan 12, 2007)

I love ketchup & mayonnaise on my french fries, especially Thomy Rot Weiss.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 12, 2007)

tooz said:


> Chocolate on potato is delicious. An upperscale chocolatier here makes chocolate covered potato chips.



we have them at our target...and they were reallllllly good.


----------



## Cat (Jan 12, 2007)

swordchick said:


> I love ketchup & mayonnaise on my french fries, especially Thomy Rot Weiss.




You'd like Utah. You get "fry sauce" at nearly every restaurant, even if you don't want it. Fry sauce = mayo & ketchup.

I'm a ketchup girl, myself.


----------



## jamie (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't eat fries very often, not much of a fan, but when I do I like them with either horseradish sauce or honey mustard.


----------



## swordchick (Jan 12, 2007)

Cat said:


> You'd like Utah. You get "fry sauce" at nearly every restaurant, even if you don't want it. Fry sauce = mayo & ketchup.
> 
> I'm a ketchup girl, myself.


 
I definitely would. I love Heinz Ketchup. I tried the low-carb version at my friend's home & it was good.


----------



## JeanC (Jan 12, 2007)

For me, it is ketchup as my #1 dipping sauce for fries, next is fry sauce. Hubby calls kethcup red death, tho he will on a blue moon use some for his fries, but he prefers mayonaise.

One thing we both love is poutine, what my brother calls Newfoundland soul food hehehehehehe. Real poutine is fries topped with cheese curds and brown gravy. We can get cheese curds here (or when we can, hubby refuses to pay what they charge for them at the store) so I usually by shredded chedder (preferably medium or sharp) and use that.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 12, 2007)

I dip in mayo and or ketchup. Sometimes I'll dip them in Wendy's honey mustard sauce. I also like to dip in tartar sauce.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 12, 2007)

A chunky blue cheese dressing, and then drizzled with hot chilli oil.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm not one to dip, usually, but I will go for honey mustard sauce at Wendy's or hot mustard sauce at McDonald's. I do prefer McDonald's fries as opposed to BK, but my all time favs are what we call "fair fries".... home made fries, deep fried...really brown.... they have them at carnivals and fairs.... mmmm...really killer... :eat2:


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 12, 2007)

You know what they put on French fries in Holland instead of ketchup? Mayonnaise! I seen em do it man, they drown em in that shit.

"Ugh."

(Would have pictures, but gotta run and had to make the reference.)


----------



## swordchick (Jan 12, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> You know what they put on French fries in Holland instead of ketchup? Mayonnaise! I seen em do it man, they drown em in that shit.
> 
> "Ugh."
> 
> (Would have pictures, but gotta run and had to make the reference.)


 
No problem....I can see it in my head!


----------



## MarkatLSU (Jan 12, 2007)

I tend to like dipping in a mixture of Spicy Mustard and BBQ Sauce--or if Steak Fries, A-1 and BBQ Sauce. If I'm eating them with something else, particularly vegies, I might try Cocktail Sauce. 

Of course the real fun is feeding them to your favorite gal--bringing that curly fry glistening in a honey glaze or sauce to her soft lips, watching her tongue dart forth for a quick salty taste before slowly wrapping her lips around the fry in a kiss and slowly pulling it in, with a lick of her lips and a soft 'mmmm' of tastebud delight.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm somewhat shocked that I haven't seen this item mentioned:


RANCH DRESSING 

Holy mother of delicious. I love ranch dressing on any thing fried and potatoey and I love to dip pizza in it.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 12, 2007)

i like to douse them in vinegar, and dip them in a mix of ketchup and the sweet and spicy tabasco.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 12, 2007)

barbecue sauce and horseradish dip, please.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 12, 2007)

Lots and lots of cheese sauce!


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 12, 2007)

Brown gravy
Chocolate pudding
Chocolate shake
Cheese

Not all together - one at a time


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jan 12, 2007)

Single dips:
Mayo (not Miracle Whip, which is an abomination)
Ranch dressing

Dips in combos (preferably swirled, not fully mixed):
Cheese sauce & ketchup
Ketchup & mayo

Smothered taters:
Chili & cheese (melted cheddar)
Gravy & cheese (esp. at Nectar's in Burlington - the home of Phish)

I may need to make a french fry run now...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 12, 2007)

Very nice combos I'll eat fries with you anytime.



Eclectic_Girl said:


> Single dips:
> Mayo (not Miracle Whip, which is an abomination)
> Ranch dressing
> 
> ...


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 12, 2007)

Disco Fries!

or dipped in honey mustard sauce or mayo.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jan 12, 2007)

I am a Ketchup gal also...but I do on occasion like the whole cheese, bacon bits and ranch dressing on top thing. YUMMY. Or even chilli cheese fries once in awhile.
Stacey


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jan 12, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Very nice combos I'll eat fries with you anytime.



It's a date. Just don't stand me up: as God is my witness, I will not have another year like last year.

Sorry for the tardy reply. I was making the aforementioned french fry run. (Wendy's, with mayo)


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 12, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> A chunky blue cheese dressing, and then drizzled with hot chilli oil.



 Will you marry me? :wubu:


----------



## PhillyFA (Jan 12, 2007)

swordchick said:


> I definitely would. I love Heinz Ketchup. I tried the low-carb version at my friend's home & it was good.



I'm not a big fan of Heinz. To me, Del Monte is the best, followed by Hunts. My opinion, that's all.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 12, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Will you marry me? :wubu:


 
<already planning the foodee reception>


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm always in search of stuff in which to dip my fries/onionrings. That blue cheese/hot chili oil combo sounds devilishly orgasmic. :smitten: 

And ditto Cat's comment about Utah's fry sauce. I put extra Tabasco in it to give it zip, tho.

I also like to take a cup of hickory bbq sauce, and put a big dollop of mayo in the middle. :bow: 

In the chili department, I like my fries smothered and covered with chili, cheese, and onions. :eat1: Tho I use chopsticks to eat that mess.

When I have fish-n-chips, all I require is a bottle of malt vinegar and a shaker of sea salt.

When I'm having pizza, I.. nevermind. I'm getting carried away.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 12, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> <already planning the foodee reception>



Gosh. I wonder if she knows I'm bigamist.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't know what on earth I was thinking - starting a thread that would have ketchup mentioned so often.

ewwwww!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 12, 2007)

I've always been a big fan of Heinz Ketchup. All other ketchups are just... Catsup.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jan 13, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> When I have fish-n-chips, all I require is a bottle of malt vinegar and a shaker of sea salt.



Oh, I forgot about that one.

Me, too - as SVS can attest to. ("What *is* that smell?!")


----------



## Sojourner (Jan 13, 2007)

It took me until recently to even comprehend anything other than ketchup. I like splatting the ketchup evenly over them so that it dries out slightly and goes sticky.


----------



## jcas50 (Jan 13, 2007)

What I do is make my own fries - cut up the potatoes with the skins, just cut out the eyes - you can always save them for the babyhead soup - put the potato sticks in a bowl of ice water to draw out the starch - boil in a deep fryer in peanut oil till the browning happens - salt em up

Meanwhile broil a steak on a pan to save the juices and meat drippings, make an au jus sauce. Dip the french fries in the au jus sauce as you enjoy your steak. 

That's my favorite way to eat french fries.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 13, 2007)

lashings of salt and vinegar on the chips, then Gold Star brand ketchup (the only kind I like) then loads of hot chinese curry sauce , mmmmmm!!

or... tartare sauce!


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 13, 2007)

I love fries!

I dip them sometimes in ketchup and black pepper.. (LOTS of pepper), or ranch with seasoning salt, or honey. I also like 'onion ring sauce' that is like barbecue sauce mixed with mayo. 

mmmmmm... fries:wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 13, 2007)

Some have mentioned horseradish sauce - I like that too!

Also, I've been known to dip them in the melted butter when I am eating a lobster.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 13, 2007)

1. Mayo mixed with ketchup
2. Chocolate milk shake
3. Cheddar cheese sauce
4. Brown gravy


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jan 13, 2007)

JeanC said:


> <snip>
> 
> One thing we both love is poutine, what my brother calls Newfoundland soul food hehehehehehe. Real poutine is fries topped with cheese curds and brown gravy. We can get cheese curds here (or when we can, hubby refuses to pay what they charge for them at the store) so I usually by shredded chedder (preferably medium or sharp) and use that.



Poutine - to die for. 

I like fries with ketchup or cocktail sauce. 
Mayo is just ewwwwwwww, guys, I can't do it.
Brown gravy is okay if it accompanies a good chicken fried steak.
I am now officially hungry.


----------



## PhillyFA (Jan 13, 2007)

Anyone ever had sweet potato fries? KILLER...ABSOLUTELY KILLER!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 13, 2007)

Kimberleigh said:


> Poutine - to die for.
> 
> I like fries with ketchup or cocktail sauce.
> Mayo is just ewwwwwwww, guys, I can't do it.
> ...



No, No, No, NO, NO NO

It's not chicken fried steak if it's covered in brown gravy..COME ON..it has to be white cream gravy..made from the drippings..


Brown gravy on chicken fried steak..I could DIE..lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 13, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Some have mentioned horseradish sauce - I like that too!
> 
> Also, I've been known to dip them in the melted butter when I am eating a lobster.



Did anyone question this? SVS has fries on the side, when having lobster? :blink:


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 13, 2007)

I dip french fries in large dollops of Hellmans Real Mayonnaise. YUM!


----------



## clynn (Jan 13, 2007)

I have found that certain fries require different toppings:

Chick-fi-la waffle fries are the best with their bbq sauce 
Wendy's fries are best with ranch dressing
Krystal's fries must have chilli and cheese on them
While Steak N Shake must only have cheese

Pretty much any other fry I can deal with just ketchup or if it's a McDonalds fry, it stands up all on it's own


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 13, 2007)

The catch about McDonald's fries is that you must consume them... all of them.. immediately! There's nothing worse on this planet than cold McDonald's fries. Plain, uncooked ramen is better.


----------



## clynn (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah, right. You ever try to nuke them after they've wilted a little - bleh


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 13, 2007)

Even cold Wendy's fries have some salvag-ability.


----------



## prettyssbbw (Jan 13, 2007)

I like to dip my fries in mayo,ranch dressing,or that mc chicken sauce from mcdonalds.I will also dip them in the sweet and sour sauce from mcdonalds.:eat1: :eat2: :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 13, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Did anyone question this? SVS has fries on the side, when having lobster? :blink:



Ah, let me guess - when you have lobster it's a "fine dining" experience? My preference is a good ol' lobster shack. Lobster in the rough, pretty much. Beyond casual!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jan 13, 2007)

The hot mustard from McDonalds.

Tabasco.

Cocktail sauce.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jan 13, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> No, No, No, NO, NO NO
> 
> It's not chicken fried steak if it's covered in brown gravy..COME ON..it has to be white cream gravy..made from the drippings..
> 
> ...



If I order chicken fried steak for breakfast I expect sausage gravy, made from sausage drippings, but chicken fried steak for dinner is perfectly acceptable with brown gravy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 13, 2007)

Kimberleigh said:


> If I order chicken fried steak for breakfast I expect sausage gravy, made from sausage drippings, but chicken fried steak for dinner is perfectly acceptable with brown gravy.



I'd have to agree. Brown gravy with dinner chicken fried steak is acceptable.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 14, 2007)

chili and cheese. nuff said.


----------



## Canonista (Jan 14, 2007)

This thread is awesome! I thought I was the only one who mixed ketchup with mayo. My friends never understood me. They thought I was a culinary abomination. It's nice to know I have friends here!:eat1: 

I also like Sweet Baby Ray's barbecue sauce. If you can find it, it's heaven. It's almost exactly like Burger King's barbecue sauce.

Of course on potato wedges there's nothing better than a nice dark vinegar with some salt and pepper. Melted cheese is good too, but no as necessary as the vinegar.


----------



## Happy FA (Jan 14, 2007)

I have always enjoyed french fries with Ketchup(gotta be Heinz), but am also a total Hellmann's mayonnaise guy. I particularly love dipping the fries in the mayo but find that it is too thick to be dipped easily. So, I usually mix the Hellmann's with the Heinz to make what I know as a Russian/Thousand Islands dressing(sans the pickles/relish). I find this has all the flavor and the right texture for premium dipping. Usually I don't mix it that well so that for a change of pace in the eating I can dip in a mostly mayo or mostly ketchup section.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 14, 2007)

Canonista said:


> I also like Sweet Baby Ray's barbecue sauce. If you can find it, it's heaven. It's almost exactly like Burger King's barbecue sauce.



Sweet Baby Ray's is the only bbq sauce I use! I don't use it on french fries, just meat. It never gives me heartburn and all the other bbq sauces I have tried always give me heartburn.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 14, 2007)

Canonista said:


> This thread is awesome! I thought I was the only one who mixed ketchup with mayo. My friends never understood me. They thought I was a culinary abomination.



The mayo mixed with ketchup is also called Russian Dressing. My dad learned it somewhere and that was how we always had tuna in our house when I was a kid - never with just plain mayo.


----------



## herin (Jan 14, 2007)

I love to dip in a mix of Chik-fil-a's polynesian sauce and honey mustard sauce.


----------



## clynn (Jan 19, 2007)

swordchick said:


> I love ketchup & mayonnaise on my french fries, especially Thomy Rot Weiss.



I haven't even heard there was such a thing! You're supposed to keep me posted on these things!!


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 19, 2007)

Just read a Jeffery Steingarten essay which he waxes poetic about potatoes (fries) deep fried in horse fat. Somehow the horse fat is the perfect frying medium, it allows for them to be come ultra crisp without a mealy interior and the fat really doesn't have any taste.


----------



## clynn (Jan 19, 2007)

Huh....I can't help but wonder what they do with the rest of the horse....BLEH


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 19, 2007)

He had a friend bring back horse fat from Belgium. It's not illegal in the U.S. but the essay was written 17 years ago or so.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 19, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Just read a Jeffery Steingarten essay which he waxes poetic about potatoes (fries) deep fried in horse fat. Somehow the horse fat is the perfect frying medium, it allows for them to be come ultra crisp without a mealy interior and the fat really doesn't have any taste.



Sometimes I worry that my face will freeze in the position it ends up in when reading some posts...like this one!

We need a "wincing" face icon. I can pose for it.

(I know this is a perfectly acceptable and maybe even desirable way to cook fries, but my face has a mind of its own.)


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 20, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Sometimes I worry that my face will freeze in the position it ends up in when reading some posts...like this one!
> 
> We need a "wincing" face icon. I can pose for it.
> 
> (I know this is a perfectly acceptable and maybe even desirable way to cook fries, but my face has a mind of its own.)



I KNOW!!!! This thread and the human fried meatball thread.... I swear. YUK


----------



## Tina (Jan 20, 2007)

*ignoring some of these posts that threaten to ruin the hungry, nummy atmosphere here...*   

I love my fries crispy, and love to dip them in ketchup, sometimes ketchup and mustard mixed, and sometimes in ranch dressing.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 20, 2007)

i like to dip mine in a mix of balsamic vinegar and dijon mustaaaaard.


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 20, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i like to dip mine in a mix of balsamic vinegar and dijon mustaaaaard.



That sounds SOOOO yummy. :eat1: 

Where did you discover that?


----------



## swordchick (Jan 20, 2007)

clynn said:


> I haven't even heard there was such a thing! You're supposed to keep me posted on these things!!


 
I got it in Germany, but I used it all by the time you came to visit...

At least, I left you some chocolate.


----------



## UberAris (Jan 20, 2007)

1) Old bay
2) Nacho Cheese
3) a combo of the 2 above
4) none of the above


----------



## wistful (Jan 20, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> Anyone ever had sweet potato fries? KILLER...ABSOLUTELY KILLER!!!




When made well sweet potato fries are the best!! Yum.Thank God I know a place around here to get 'em.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 20, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> That sounds SOOOO yummy. :eat1:
> 
> Where did you discover that?



haha, that's actually my favorite salad dressing as well, i made it one day when we were out of the bottled kind and have never looked back!! i don't even use olive oil, just the vinegar and mustard...and if you don't like how balsamic stains the food, you can get 'white' balsamic, it's deeeeeelish too!


----------



## clynn (Jan 20, 2007)

swordchick said:


> I got it in Germany, but I used it all by the time you came to visit...
> 
> At least, I left you some chocolate.




Oh yeah, ok...that's an acceptable substitution. Is this something they don't sell in the States?


----------



## Shikamaru (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm rather fond of dipping them in a thick hotsauce... not something like tobasco... something more like Sriracha/Rooster Sauce...

Oh, and this one time, at this restaurant I went to that was practically on the beach... They had this incredibly delicious smoked mango bbq sauce that came with a plate of chicken wings... Needless to say that mango bbq sauce went over every piece of my meal it was so good : O.... :eat2:


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 20, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> He had a friend bring back horse fat from Belgium. It's not illegal in the U.S. but the essay was written 17 years ago or so.



You need to read less.


----------



## jeannieo (Jan 21, 2007)

Tartar sauce!!!!!!! Love dipping my fries in tartar sauce. When I go to McD's - I'll order a filetofish - open it and eat the tartar sauce off the sandwich with my fries. There's never enough though.

(by the way - can someone please explain to me the reasoning behind only a 1/2 piece of cheese on a filetofish???? i want the other half of my piece of cheese!!!)

And recently, I had cheese fries with bacon on them. OMG! I never knew that could taste so good!!!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 21, 2007)

I love cheese fries, for sure. Usually, when I do eat fries, they're plain if they're of a good quality, and loaded with ketchup if not.


----------



## jjgreen14 (Jan 25, 2007)

i like fries with: this hot pepper chili sauce i saw at a local grocer, sweet and sour sauce, salsa, or thousand island dressing


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 26, 2007)

I cant belive that no one mentioned sour cream. Cheese fries with bacon are terrific, however If you dip them in sour cream mixed with taco seasoning you will have a new addiction  

I have also been know to do:
ketchup
tartar sauce
honey mustard sauce
and frosties or chocolate shakes


----------



## olly5764 (Jan 29, 2007)

Ceese and Mayonaise


----------



## Brandi (Jan 29, 2007)

Not really a fry person but I've been known to enjoy it taco bell fries supreme (cheese, refried beans, beef, tomato, onion, lettuce and sour cream - this is my version of it - never had it at taco bell)

2. With tzakiki sauce
3. Ketchup
4. Sweet chili sauce
5. Hot mustard


----------



## Risible (Jan 29, 2007)

I prefer my fries nearly naked- with a good sprinkling of salt and pepper. Sometimes, though, I enjoy dipping them in ranch dressing. At the Los Angeles County fair last year I got an order of garlic fries- mediocre fries (not the hot and crispy texture that I prefer) with a liberal topping of fresh minced garlic. They weren't worth the $5 or so they cost.


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 29, 2007)

Wasabi mayonnaise is a good one. I used to go to a diner that made PBJ fries. Mein Gott.


----------



## Emma (Feb 1, 2007)

From McDonalds I like bbq sauce. 
KFC - Gravy
My local pub - cheese and sweet chilli
Fish + chips - tartar sauce. mmmmm 

Made me hungry but I'm off for double egg and ham soon


----------



## Indy (Feb 1, 2007)

Tartar Sauce...there is a chain out west called Artic Circle that makes a fry sauce of mayon and catsup thats good too!


----------



## Deidrababe (Feb 1, 2007)

First...I need to order my french fries cooked until they are as crunchy as humanly possible. 

I usually tell the waitress to tell the cook to get them so brown he would throw them out and not serve them and then cook them a little longer.

Once I get the perfect crunchy fry, I dip in Mayo or Mayo/Ketchup. Sometimes just Ketchup, but usually, mayo. NOT Mirical Whip. BLAH.

I also like to dip in Cheese SAUCE

I like cheese on fries, but then they get soggy too fast.

Chili is also good, to DIP - again, the whole soggy fry thing.

I love krinkle fries....but EXTREMELY brown...duh...of course, see above.


Gravy is good too.......all gravy products.

I have never done a chocolate shake, but I used to mix sour cream and onion potato chips with Wendys Frosties....YOU HAVE TO TRY IT!

XOXOXOXOX

Deeds


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 28, 2007)

Its all about the runny restaurant ranch........no bottled crap ranch dressings. I also like to mix ketchup & mayo together. Also like french's mustard too.


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Nov 28, 2007)

I used to enjoy them with liquified cheese on them or ketchup.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 28, 2007)

Nothing but a TON of salt..... mmmmmmmm


----------



## bexy (Nov 28, 2007)

*french fries topped with grated cheese!!! mmmmmmmmmmm*


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 28, 2007)

I usually order a side of mayo if I can get it. Also, liquid cheese and honey are good too.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Nov 28, 2007)

I eat them plain


----------



## AC4400CW (Nov 28, 2007)

First note that fries should be dipped - drizzling condiments on top of them is just wrong. Note that I said condiments; piling chili, cheese and/or bacon on top is perfectly acceptable. That being said, on to the dips (ketchup will do but I like variety)...

"Fry sauce" is an Intermountain West delicacy with many variations - ketchup and mayo, BBQ sauce and mayo, maybe with a little salsa or diced pickle. MMMMMMMMM, good. Kraft BBQ sauce mixed 50/50 with mayo is killer. Dump the contents of both bottles into a mixing bowl, then pour the mixture back into the bottles when you're done so you can keep mass quantities in the fridge. Watch friends' expressions when they grab one of the bottles by mistake and wonder what the hell it is. Good times.

Mustard + mayo.

Many salad dressings - ranch, French, thousand island, Russian. Try 'em.

Horseradish, especially Arby's Horsey Sauce.

Taco Time hot sauce, plus lots of jalapenos. Don't live near a Taco Time franchise? Bummer.

Bonus - try any of the above with plain potato chips. Also equally tasty.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Nov 29, 2007)

I dip them in mayo or top them with cheese.


----------



## intraultra (Nov 29, 2007)

i like to put fries in my cheeseburger 
otherwise smothered with cheese or dipped in applesauce is good.
i think i'm the only person above the age of like 5 that likes applesauce.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 29, 2007)

My faves are:

Mayo
Tartar Sauce
Honey Mustard
Ranch Dressing


----------



## supersoup (Nov 29, 2007)

intraultra said:


> i like to put fries in my cheeseburger
> otherwise smothered with cheese or dipped in applesauce is good.
> i think i'm the only person above the age of like 5 that likes applesauce.



<---- loves applesauce too.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 29, 2007)

Not much of a fry person...but I definitely don't like them topped with anything because it makes them too soggy! I prefer to dip them. My top choices...

cheese
choc. milkshake :eat2:
ketchup and mayo mixed


----------



## layla17 (Nov 29, 2007)

I love garlic fries with grated parmesan cheese and gotta love the classic ketchup.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 29, 2007)

Any of the following

Ketchup and Black pepper
Cheese and Bacon
Honey Mustard
Vanilla Milkshake


----------



## chrisreves (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello,
Just a question ...why americans call that "French fries" ??? Here in France we call that "frites"  
Whatever, the frites are delicious with "sauce Béarnaise" or "aïoli" ! But ketchup, mayonnaise or moutarde is perfect too ! :eat2:


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 29, 2007)

intraultra said:


> i like to put fries in my cheeseburger
> otherwise smothered with cheese or dipped in applesauce is good.
> i think i'm the only person above the age of like 5 that likes applesauce.



Love Applesauce especially Mott's Dutch Apple Sauce. Anyway for the french fries either mustard or blue cheese dressing, anything but ranch or ketchup.


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Nov 29, 2007)

In New Mexico, we HAVE to have chili and cheese on our fries - I don't mean Texas chili, I mean, chopped green chili, with garlic, and onions, cooked to perfection, poor on fries, then top with cheese! Ranch dressing is another favorite, I love ranch on just about anything.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Nov 29, 2007)

Ranch .. either with Bacon or without.
Cheese sauce & ranch
gravy & cheese (freakin poutine is amazing holy crap)
chocolate shakes OR strawberry, either is acceptable
mayo & ketchup
bbq sauce
... but most of the time its just ranch. 




... and i don't know who it was that said brown gravy on chicken fried steak is acceptable must be out of their gourd.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 30, 2007)

chrisreves said:


> Hello,
> Just a question ...why americans call that "French fries" ??? Here in France we call that "frites"
> Whatever, the frites are delicious with "sauce Béarnaise" or "aïoli" ! But ketchup, mayonnaise or moutarde is perfect too ! :eat2:



I know you were just kidding about the name "french fries" but the question got me curious so I thought I'd share what I found lol:

Culinary origin of the term

The straightforward explanation of the term is that it means potatoes fried in the French sense of the verb: "to fry" can mean either sautéing or deep-fat frying, while its French origin, frire, unambiguously means deep-frying : frites being its past participle used with a plural feminine substantive, as in pommes de terre frites ("deep-fried potatoes").[1][2] Thomas Jefferson, famous for serving French dishes, wrote exactly the latter French expression.[1][3] In the early 20th century, the term "French fried" was being used for foods such as onion rings or chicken, apart from potatoes.[4][5]

The verb "to french", though not attested until after "French fried potatoes" had appeared[citation needed], can refer to "julienning" of vegetables as is acknowledged by some dictionaries[6] while others only refer to trimming the meat off the shanks of chops.[7]


----------



## chrisreves (Nov 30, 2007)

Hé thank you ! Merci beaucoup for this explanation ! The origin of words is always funny !


----------



## Tracy (Nov 30, 2007)

I like my fries covered in Cheese, Ranch & Bacon. :eat2::eat1:


----------



## MattB (Nov 30, 2007)

I have to vote for Poutine! Fries with gravy and melted cheese curds...it's near perfection...

It's a very Canadian dish, so if anyone is visiting up here and wants to find a good poutine, the best places are usually family-owned restaurants or small chip stands. (Often, you'll find them parked in a Canadian Tire parking lot...)

McDonalds and Burger King will have poutine on the menu as a side, but the real stuff is a meal on its own...


----------



## sunnie1653 (Nov 30, 2007)

That's it.

Poutine for dinner. *nod*


----------



## AC4400CW (Dec 1, 2007)

MattB said:


> I have to vote for Poutine! Fries with gravy and melted cheese curds...it's near perfection...
> 
> It's a very Canadian dish, so if anyone is visiting up here and wants to find a good poutine, the best places are usually family-owned restaurants or small chip stands.



Mrs. Ac4400CW and I got our first batch at a fast food place called "New York Fries" in a mall in Burnaby, BC. You order the fries first, and if you want a combo, you add a drink and a hot dog. I wasn't sure about the whole gravy and cheese curd thing at first, but plenty of people were chowing down on them around the food court, and the Mrs. likes her gravy, so we decided to try. They were actually pretty good.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Dec 1, 2007)

Ketchup or mustard!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 1, 2007)

I was in a Five Guys and they had bottles of malt vinegar on the tables. I realized they were for the fries, and recalled something about fish and chips being served that way in the UK.

So I tried it, and WOW. Awesome!


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 1, 2007)

I love Arby's curly fries dipped in the red/Arby's/ranch sauce, and also in the Horsy Sauce. At home, salsa is good, or kicked-up ketchup - onion powder, granulated garlic, and Frank's Red Hot.:eat1:


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 1, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> I was in a Five Guys and they had bottles of malt vinegar on the tables. I realized they were for the fries, and recalled something about fish and chips being served that way in the UK.
> 
> So I tried it, and WOW. Awesome!



Which reminds me a Five Guys opened up in the area not long ago, I haven't tried the place out yet, though.
I'll have to try them out sometime.
I'm not even entirely sure what they sell.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 1, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Which reminds me a Five Guys opened up in the area not long ago, I haven't tried the place out yet, though.
> I'll have to try them out sometime.
> I'm not even entirely sure what they sell.



I've been to the one in Edison. They have burgers (excellent burgers, btw) fresh cut fries, and hot dogs. I think that's it. There is a thread around here somewhere.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 1, 2007)

not a really a fan of french fries but when i do eat them i like them with ketchup and mustard with a sprinkle of salt and pepper on the ketchup and mustard.....:eat2:


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 1, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I've been to the one in Edison. They have burgers (excellent burgers, btw) fresh cut fries, and hot dogs. I think that's it. There is a thread around here somewhere.



Oh neato. Getting a really good burger from a fast food place would be great, and fresh cut fries? Are they anything like boardwalk fries? Or are they even better? (If there is such a thing!)

I'll definitely try them out soon, mayhaps tomorrow.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 1, 2007)

For lunch, I got fish and chips, and thoroughly doused the chips in malt vinegar.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 1, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> For lunch, I got fish and chips, and thoroughly doused the chips in malt vinegar.



The power of suggestion? Or coincidence?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes!!!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 2, 2007)

I use ketchup, BBQ sauce, honey mustard, ranch dressing, or a combination of ketchup, mayo, and mustard...


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 3, 2007)

I got a salad (to go with my veal marsala) at Macaroni Grill, and loved the house dressing... immediately I knew what I wanted on my fries next!


----------



## Suze (Dec 3, 2007)

Ketchup. I'm easy to please
Hmm...Ketchup sure has a strange name.

*ketchup-ketch up-catch up* 

Why on earth is squashed tomatoes called ketchup?!


(please forgive me, my work gave me 4 days off and all of my friends have full time jobs so I'm stuck alone for a few days. that's why I'm posting this completely useless nonsense)


----------



## Windigo (Dec 3, 2007)

Here in the Netherlands we've got a kind of yogurt-mayonaise called ''yofresh'' and that's the one I really love on my fries. 
And the macdonald's sauce we have here, mayonaise with green herbs is delicious too. Sometimes I like ketchup aswell, but as an exeption.

Besides, here in Holland the mayonaise isn't as sour as the kind you guys have in america, I personally think ours is better. I don't like the sour stuff at all with my fries.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 8, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Ketchup. I'm easy to please
> Hmm...Ketchup sure has a strange name.
> 
> *ketchup-ketch up-catch up*
> ...



Ok...I know you weren't really looking for an answer, but when people ask "why" anything..I NEED TO KNOW! LOL, so thought I'd share. This is what I found:

*In Indonesia, soy sauce is known as kecap (a catchall term for fermented sauces), from which according to one theory the English word "ketchup" is derived. *

Apparently, Kecap is a type of Indonesian soy sauce, and somehow that turned into "ketchup" which was a word used for all sauces, and in the early 1900's, ketchup was the term used for what we know today..the tomatoes, vinegar, spices and such. 

There's a lot more to it on wikipedia if you want to look, I just kinda of very briefly summarized.


----------



## Suze (Dec 9, 2007)

goofy girl said:


> Ok...I know you weren't really looking for an answer, but when people ask "why" anything..I NEED TO KNOW! LOL, so thought I'd share. This is what I found:
> 
> *In Indonesia, soy sauce is known as kecap (a catchall term for fermented sauces), from which according to one theory the English word "ketchup" is derived. *
> 
> ...



I wanted to know actually...so thanks!


----------

